# Big Time Handling Improvement



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

We had nine inches of snow last night so I had 4 Blizzak WS-50's mounted on the stock 17" wheels.

I know, I know, not exactly Groucho's Hotchkiss & Koni upgrade. But, for those of us in the snow belt Blizzaks make the GTO reasonably capable in snow and ice. You can go, stop, and turn with little difficulty. The control is great. A little wheel, a little throttle and you just slide around turns with hardly any effort and total control.

I expected a radical difference in handling with a squishy snow compound in the tires as I've noticed a big difference in other cars with Blizzaks. 

Anyway, there isn't much change in the GTO. It could simply be that these Blizzaks are a lot wider than the one's I ran on my Volvo so tread squirm isn't as noticible. But it's making me wonder if the stock tires weren't that great to begin with.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

they arent! Blizzak's are the BOMB but only meant for winter driving.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about!!!!

God its good to live in a rain only state. 


Well rain and huricanes. 



rain, hurricanes, lightning


rain, hurricanes, lightning, floods, musquitos......ah hell...we get everything but snow. 


so i renig my original statement.



"It's good to live in a non-snow state"


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

I am sure it is. prick. lol


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

dealernut said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about!!!!
> 
> God its good to live in a rain only state.
> 
> ...


I agree, it's only snowed where I live 3 times in the last 12 years and none of it was more than 2 inches.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

now lets talk about the heat in Texas.......


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> now lets talk about the heat in Texas.......


Or in Florida....... it's around 100-112 here in the summer and the humidity is around 60-80%.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

perfect weather for scandilly clad women!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> perfect weather for scandilly clad women!


You would be absolutely correct!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

which is why I am coming down there, for a week or so.

and while your at work, I can be making my rounds.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Texas may be hotter the hell in the summer, but where else can you go to the track year round...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Cadsbury said:


> Texas may be hotter the hell in the summer, but where else can you go to the track year round...


 :agree


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

Ummmm Oh yeah, CA!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Cadsbury said:


> Texas may be hotter the hell in the summer, but where else can you go to the track year round...


Florida


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I don't know about the rest of y'all, but i would MUCH rather it is cold outside than hot. After all, you can always ADD more clothing, but you can't run around naked in the summertime when it's 100 degrees with 90% humidity. It's gonna be miserable even if you COULD.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

MEN cant, no. 

ya feel me?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I would have no problem whatsoever with the two chicks on your icon getting naked, no matter WHAT the weather.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

You didnt get the download? the both DO get naked.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I saw the picture, but I didn't know anything about a MOVIE!!


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I like the Mountains personally, and when it snows, I just drive my truck :cool :cool


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> I saw the picture, but I didn't know anything about a MOVIE!!


oh there isnt a movie, just about 80 pics showing whats going on. 1 word will make you want to download all the pics. "fisting"


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I am sure it is. prick. lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

we are such a fun loving family.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Mind if I ask what those blizzaks cost? I was quoted 1450.00 for just the tires/mounting... on stock rims OUCH. Steel rims run about 169.00/ea. If any of you guys know of a good source for snow tires, let me know. I'd like them on different rims too. Thanks.
..... I need to go to Florida


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

these prices are from www.tirerack.com

If you have the 17" rims, in size 245-45-17 they are $152.00 each for WS-50
If you have the 18" rims, in size 235-45-18 they are $207.00 each for LM-22

You must have gone to NTB for a price of $1450 installed.... :rofl: they rip EVERYONE off !!!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> Mind if I ask what those blizzaks cost? I was quoted 1450.00 for just the tires/mounting... on stock rims OUCH. Steel rims run about 169.00/ea. If any of you guys know of a good source for snow tires, let me know. I'd like them on different rims too. Thanks.
> ..... I need to go to Florida


Yep $152 from Tire Rack X 4 = $608
Shipping to PA from their Delaware warehouse (1 day delivery)= $32.78
Installation locally (mount, balance, valves) = $93
Total cost was about half what you were quoted.

Not wrecking car or visiting hospital = Priceless!

By the way, it snowed here Fri, Sat, Sun at least a little each day.

I couldn't justify the $169/wheel that tire rack wanted for snow wheels.
Cheapest set I found was Discount Tire @ $112 for Voxx MG's

But I may be dumping the GTO come spring. I had the Blizzaks put on the factory wheels.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Yep $152 from Tire Rack X 4 = $608
> Shipping to PA from their Delaware warehouse (1 day delivery)= $32.78
> Installation locally (mount, balance, valves) = $93
> Total cost was about half what you were quoted.
> ...


Dude that's gotta suck I'm sooooo glad that my best friend work at warehouse that sells wholesale. I can get(and gonna get when spring comes back )A nice set of 18" chrome with tires for around 799 shipped and installed


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

and yet you dont want to hook up your fellow brothers? Hmmph.


----------

